# Coat Hanger



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My daughter was going to toss away a broken hanger. No, says I .








































Made a pretty nice little pocket shooter. Single Tex tubes OTT with one of eshots pouches.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Is that recycling, reusing, redefining, reprocessing, repossessing, or just **** creative? Nice!

Cheers,
Sofreto


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GREAT job!!! That's one I have not tried ..... yet! Did you pin the two sides together, or just clamp and glue?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

a fantastic idea with an even better turnout!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

One man's (woman's) broken is another man's treasure.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> GREAT job!!! That's one I have not tried ..... yet! Did you pin the two sides together, or just clamp and glue?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks, I just glued and clamped. With the handles laminated on I figured it would be strong enough w/ single tubes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet recycle


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

very creative!! nice job!!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

smart use of a hanger!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great thinking! Turned out wonderful.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Just came onto possession of a bunch of those wooden hangars and was going to toss 'em. Will definitely give your idea a go!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Turned into a real nice looking shooter!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Thanks guys, It shoots really well.







_


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a big fan of recycling stuff, and this is a great example. I love it!!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aca en mi rumbo decir "Buena percha" es decir "Que lo que hace que se vea bien es porque quien lo lleva puesto lo porta muy bien" así entonces

Que buena percha RS, se ve muy bien. y una alternativa viable para cualquier afecto a este pasatiempo.

Here in my course say "Nice rack" ie "That what makes it look good is because the wearer wears it very well" and then What a great perch RS, looks great. and a viable alternative for anyone fond of this pastime.


----------



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm a big fan of recycling stuff, and this is a great example. I love it!!!!











What a creative use of an old hanger! We also have some of these lying around. If you don't mind I'd like to copy your idea.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Aleister said:


> I'm a big fan of recycling stuff, and this is a great example. I love it!!!!











What a creative use of an old hanger! We also have some of these lying around. If you don't mind I'd like to copy your idea.
[/quote]Don't mind at all, have fun.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Aca en mi rumbo decir "Buena percha" es decir "Que lo que hace que se vea bien es porque quien lo lleva puesto lo porta muy bien" así entonces
> 
> Que buena percha RS, se ve muy bien. y una alternativa viable para cualquier afecto a este pasatiempo.
> 
> Here in my course say "Nice rack" ie "That what makes it look good is because the wearer wears it very well" and then What a great perch RS, looks great. and a viable alternative for anyone fond of this pastime.


 Muchas gracias amigo!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man that,s smart!

LGD


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic, I like creativity.

Matt a big hug .... Alf


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That came out excellent! Way better than what I thought the thread title implied!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I Like that.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Good use of handy materials and a classic design!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha ha groovy man. Real nice shape to.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Excellent, I never thought of it and I tell you I have couple of hangers looking EXACTLY the same as this one - guess where they are going to finish?

thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so awesome, that idea is so amazingly imaginative great work!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Smart and cool! I must have seen something like that in traditional resorteras, but I'm not sure about it. Like it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cool idea,thanks !


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

LOL Yaaa, wtg! dude smart.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, I had forgotten about this one... This is exactly what keeps me interested in this forum. The never-ending stream of variations on a simple theme. Brilliant!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've seen that done but nowhere near as well! Really nice.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten about this one... This is exactly what keeps me interested in this forum. The never-ending stream of variations on a simple theme. Brilliant!


I'd about forgotton about it too,I think I still have it.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sweeeet!

Slingshots are everywhere you just have to be smart enough to see them! Nice


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Now that is repurposing if resources!
I've realised just how long it's been since I made a slingshot, might just steal this concept.


----------

